# Can some one make me an aluminum battery case?



## adleedy (Dec 6, 2008)

long time viewer, first time poster.

Im wondering if someone can machine me an aluminum (or some other material) battery case to be mounted on the back of a helmet. It will be for the new serv-light.

The battery is a 3.7v 6600mah pack with the following dimensions, 2.7165''x2.126''x0.71''

the case will need to have a flat spot that i can drill out to accept a waterproof cable gland, and i would like a little extra room for the cable so i can pull the battery out and unplug it. 

I would love to do this project myself but i do not have the right tools for the job.

if any body is interested in making one or a few? could you give me a rough estimate of what you would charge.

thanks alot, 
Alan Leedy


----------



## DM51 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: can some one make me an aluminum battery case*

Welcome to CPF, adleedy.

I see your thread has been languishing in Custom Builders & Modders without a reply, so I'll move it to Materials/Mechanical/Machining for you - let's hope you'll have a response there.


----------



## sfield222 (Dec 16, 2008)

I can make the battery case, but need more info on requirements. As I see it you are a caver, waterproof, easy swap out and helmet mount could be some of your requirements.

I have a small garage shop that I run during my spare time. CNC mill and other equipment. 40yrs in the trade.

If you still have the requirement,contact me. 

Approx off the hip would be $65 thru $80 depending on design.

Steve
MAcedonia, Ohio


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe that description is for an 18650 pack:


----------



## pee10755 (Dec 23, 2008)

That pack worked great for me.


----------



## adleedy (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for the replys everyone.

sfield222 you have a PM coming your way.


----------



## adleedy (Dec 28, 2008)

yes thats the exact pack.
im currently using a pelican 1010 case and it's entirely too big.

sfield222:
Requirements would be: waterproof, smallest size possible, helmet mountable, easy open/close, small flat spot for cable gland to be mounted. where in ohio are you located? email me at [email protected] if you have any more questions.


----------

